

Seriously, why are restaurant websites so terrible? - koichi
http://shigezo-pdx.com/

======
koichi
For a good time click on "Menu" as well... the one menu item kind of runs away
from your mouse.

[http://shigezo-pdx.com/index.php?option=com_oziogallery2&...](http://shigezo-
pdx.com/index.php?option=com_oziogallery2&view=04carousel&Itemid=4)

